

Google+ Notifications Chrome Extension - antimatter15
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pfphgaimeghgekhncbkfblhdhfaiaipf

======
jfeldstein2
In case these notifications and their related emails weren't able to distract
you often enough.

~~~
cesarsalazar12
I agree. I was hoping for an extension that does the opposite:
document.getElementById("gbgs1").style.display = "none"

~~~
cesarsalazar12
Actually... <https://github.com/cesarsalazar/NoNo>

------
oldstrangers
I'm sure this feature will be bundled in with the next release of Chrome.

------
cliffwade
I like this extension. I was hating having to click back to a Google page just
to see if I had any new notifications. Now all of my problems are solved.
Great job AntiMatter15!!

------
AndresBorch
This one is better! It has Desktop Notifications and Sound.
<http://bit.ly/gPlusNotify>

------
zephjc
Very cool, but doesn't seem to work on some pages (I haven't found the common
factor yet) - you get a blank white popup.

------
VincentWright
OUTSTANDING early work in helping those of us who want broader ways to access
Google+ Thanks, and Keep STRONG!

------
xelfer
Love it, could you make middle/shift click or some other way to bring up the +
homepage in a new tab?

------
jzila
Great idea, but it doesn't work with multiple account signin (it crashes
Chrome).

------
alexandere
Facebook would do good releasing something similar.

------
actionjax
awesome, extension already for chrome!

------
Albonobo
Antimatter15 style is great

------
Primefalcon
I was wondering about this myself

